# New Sony has lip sync problems. Any help?



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought a new Sony BDP-S770 Blu-Ray player and the audio does not line up with the video. Any advice on how to fix this? I'm getting no joy from this player in this condition. The owner's manual states that there is supposed to be an AV Sync function, but it seems to be unavailable from the on-screen menu. And I'm not sure it would even fix the problem.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many AVR's offer a Lipsync Delay that works for this very issue. What AVR are you using? Or are you connecting the Sony directly into the TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

If your AVR doesn't have sync correction, the blu-ray player should. In my experience, disk playback needs to be fully stopped to have access to all the settings. You might not have access to the setting or menu you need if your movie is just paused.


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I should have mentioned my set up. I have a 2-channel system. The HDMI cable goes directly to the TV and the audio output goes into my 2-channel stereo receiver. The receiver does not have any type of home theater functions, it just plays whatever audio it is fed. I have stopped the disc play, but no AV Sync is displayed in my Blu-ray set-up menu.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark,
Thanks for the clearing that up. Indeed most BDP's offer Lip Sync Correction. I am guessing that living in Japan where Room Sizes is far smaller than most Countries is behind this issue in that the Default is for a larger Room. It is usually 10 Feet from the TV. I will try to Download the Owners Manual to your BDP and see what I can find out.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

JJ,
I'm stationed at a U.S. military base and live in base housing. My living room is 22 feet by 16 1/2 feet so I don't think the room is the issue here. My Oppo DVD player plays DVDs just fine without any lip sync issues. I guess there's something about this 770 that is the problem. It has lip sync problems with both DVD and Blu-ray. Thanks for your efforts. Mark


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

2gumby2 said:


> JJ,
> I'm stationed at a U.S. military base and live in base housing. My living room is 22 feet by 16 1/2 feet so I don't think the room is the issue here. My Oppo DVD player plays DVDs just fine without any lip sync issues. I guess there's something about this 770 that is the problem. It has lip sync problems with both DVD and Blu-ray. Thanks for your efforts. Mark


Hello,
I was guessing you might be living at a Military Base, but still thought size might be at a premium. And my most humble thanks for your sacrifice for our Country. Very nice sized Living Room. From what it sounds like, it would appear some setting was accidentally engaged. I will Post back once I have read the Owners Manual.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 2gumby2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I called Sony Support and they walked me through the AV Sync procedure. It's a rather imprecise endeaver as it relies on me trying to listen and watch the video to try and align the AV. I got it as close as my eyes and ears could match the two elements.


----------

